

How to Watch Hulu Around the World - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2009/05/05/05gigaom-how-to-watch-hulu-around-the-world-12208.html

======
ajtaylor
That was fast. I downloaded the app (which mostly looks like a frontend to
OpenVPN) for OS X. Hulu then told me when I tried to watch a video that my IP
address is from a known anonymizer and to turn it off or go away. :-(

Time to figure out how to turn my Linode VPS into a (non-open) proxy.

------
EvilTrout
I'm Canadian and I've tried Hotspot shield to watch Hulu. It does work, but I
find the performance terrible. There is quite a bit of overhead, it seems, in
tunneling through a free VPN.

